# CCI insurance price hike.



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Just got my renewal through from CCI and it has gone up from a reasonable £740 to a very unreasonable £1234!!
Just got off the phone with them and they tell me that they have made changes to the way they 'rate' the car for premiums and that the BHP of the car is now the main factor and with a car as powerful as the GTR this obviously makes a big difference........my car is 09 stock apart from Y pipe by the way!

They told me this is the very best they can do but since Ive had a quote from Admiral through money supermarket for £580 I think its safe to say I wont be renewing.

Anyone else insured with CCI may be in for a bit of a shock come renewal time,paricularly if your car is Modded!


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Jesus! I'm with CCI atm and pay an already unreasonable 3k. Not looking forward to the renewal in August.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

I dont know how long this system has been in operation Sinth.Maybe this is how its been since before august and youve already took the hit! £3k does seem a bit much,unless your a young chap or something!


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Nedzilla said:


> I dont know how long this system has been in operation Sinth.Maybe this is how its been since before august and youve already took the hit! £3k does seem a bit much,unless your a young chap or something!


Sorry I meant late June/early July. I wouldn't class 29 as being young lol

When I hit 30 I'll be going with classicline as they said the only reason they couldn't insure me was due to my age. I was gobsmacked initially because I was only paying £600 for my m3 but then realised no one wanted to touch a 29yr old living in London with a GTR :bawling:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

That's bad news. I renewed in September for £885 which was just about ok. Thing is, I'm about to get more power with yet more on the way! Their 5 days of track day cover has also been reassuring.

Admiral didn't use to cover mods with more than 25% increase in hp, dunno if they've changed that and they don't offer any track day cover.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Admiral offer up to 25% bhp increase - just renewed with this declared on policy.

£560 FC with £600 excess and PNCB.

David


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

When i last checked with admiral they only did up to 25% increase in bhp. Luckily on a stage II this just squeezes in. I was led to believe would have to look elsewhere if anymore.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

The track day cover is still in place with CCI (5 track days) which does make it pretty good value if you track your car but as I have no intention of doing that I feel I may be paying for something im not going to use.
Not sure what the admiral situation is with mods,I will check as I may go to stage 1 nxt yr but dont really plan on anything more.

Also I have found that money super market is the best comparrison site for some reason.I have tried the others and the best quotes are still with admiral but around £150-£200 more.

Worth bearing in mind if you are looking for insurance.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Im 23 and live in London and its £1350 with admiral (3 years ncb)


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

sumo69 said:


> Admiral offer up to 25% bhp increase - just renewed with this declared on policy.
> 
> £560 FC with £600 excess and PNCB.
> 
> David


Do they allow up to the 25% in power increase free or is this just the limit they will allow but it will still be an additional charge over a standard car?

Cheers


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

MattGTR750 said:


> Im 23 and live in London and its £1350 with admiral (3 years ncb)


Thats pretty damn good if you ask me!!


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Sinth, i am 27, live in central and have my fully comp policy for much less than 3k, mine is £1500. I am with Admiral and have a multi car policy although i dont think that makes much difference. Unless you have points/bans/fines that are pretty severe, you should not be paying 3k, is your GTR a stage 5 or something? 

H


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

splking said:


> Sinth, i am 27, live in central and have my fully comp policy for much less than 3k, mine is £1500. I am with Admiral and have a multi car policy although i dont think that makes much difference. Unless you have points/bans/fines that are pretty severe, you should not be paying 3k, is your GTR a stage 5 or something?
> 
> H


Standard GTR. 

When I phoned Admiral they refused to insure me. Also I only have 3 points for speeding that was over 4 yrs ago now. Also have 8 yrs NCB.

I do have to say my postcode is classed as 'refer' so that is probably the reason why.


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

When I tried CCI around 4/5 months ago when I bought the car, their quotes were terrible. Very hard to get hold of them too. I don't track so not interested in track day cover.

Admiral on the other hand, much cheaper especially with a multi-car policy.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Nedzilla said:


> Do they allow up to the 25% in power increase free or is this just the limit they will allow but it will still be an additional charge over a standard car?
> 
> Cheers


Its an additional charge. Can't remember off hand exactly how much extra but it wasn't a lot. I think the premium is already loaded with a lot of risk due to the expense and performance of the car so giving it a little tickle and adding a few ponies isn't going to make a lot of difference.


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Bad news this with CCI as my renewal is due Feb, does anybody have any recommendations for other companies for modified cars ??


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

My CCI renewal is August, so hopefully I have already seen the increase, but since the car is tracked, I think its still better value


----------



## steveyG (May 4, 2011)

Had my renewal quote from CCI recently, it went up to £2,100 from last years price of £1,650.

They have said that pretty much every policy has gone up around 20% odd duue to 'new ratings' and now they are also charging on your premium if you 'use your car to travel to and from your place of work' where as before it was included on the policy.

I went through everything on the policy and was told the price could be recalculated if I did not use the car to travel to work, I don't so after taking that off the price came down to about £1,700 (£400 off just for not using my car to go to work).

I have also put up to 6,000 miles per year as my mileage, I probably do less but decided to leave it where it was.

I have given them a list of my mods and said the car is 1000hp, have increased the insured value significantly too so overall at £1,700 I am happy to pay that.


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

steveyG said:


> Had my renewal quote from CCI recently, it went up to £2,100 from last years price of £1,650.
> 
> They have said that pretty much every policy has gone up around 20% odd duue to 'new ratings' and now they are also charging on your premium if you 'use your car to travel to and from your place of work' where as before it was included on the policy.
> 
> ...


That sounds ok for a high spec car, mine is £880 at the moment, will have to wait and see I suppose.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Insurance companies will continue charge more money until the government steps in with some sort of regulation to help ensure costs incured during a claim are reasonable. 

For example when my next door neighbour dinked my Scoob, my insurance claim handler where happy to arrange a hire car and asked if I wanted a 'like for like' car. This was to be arranged through a 'partner' company and when I looked in to it, the same directors owned claims handling company and the hire car company.

I queried how much the hire car would cost my neighbours insurance and they wouldn't say. They wouldn't even confirm costs for a normal hire car. I asked if I they could use Avis and they said I could arrange it and submit a claim that would take 2-3 months to get the money back. Clearly anyone on a tight budget would take the hire car without giving it a second thought.

In the end I declined a hire car as I had the GTR anyway, but the above shows how unscrupulous companies are milking insurance companies for all they can get. The repair to the wing and bumper cost £2600, add special car hire for the four weeks my car was off the road and who knows what the total cost would have been.

Anders


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Ohh hope not, i've got mine coming up in Jan/Feb so we'll see!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

SamboGrove said:


> Its an additional charge. Can't remember off hand exactly how much extra but it wasn't a lot. I think the premium is already loaded with a lot of risk due to the expense and performance of the car so giving it a little tickle and adding a few ponies isn't going to make a lot of difference.


I ran through various quotes online with MoneySupermarket and Compare the Meerkat - CTM was cheaper for Admiral for me.

I also changed the quotes for various modifications:

Exhaust = extra £8.50
Exhaust + filters + remap to 10% = extra £27.56
As above but +25% = extra £101.70

These are standalone over cost for the standard car using my personal circumnstances.

David


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Furtermore, NEVER accept the automatic renewal with Admiral - they are thieving barstewards!

Mine came in at £990 - armed with my quotes via CTM I eventually paid £556.50!

David


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Anders_R35 said:


> In the end I declined a hire car as I had the GTR anyway, but the above shows how unscrupulous companies are milking insurance companies for all they can get. The repair to the wing and bumper cost £2600, add special car hire for the four weeks my car was off the road and who knows what the total cost would have been.
> 
> Anders


It's a big problem and only getting worse because the powers that be don't have the balls to sort it out. It's become a billion pound industry, and we are all funding it through our premiums.

One of my minibuses tapped the back of a motorbike (valued at £800) and broke the indicator stalk. Rider didn't fall off. While the claim was settled he incurred £42,000 in hire charges at just over £100 per day for a replacement motorbike from one of these claims companies.

It really boils my brains!

We contested it as unreasonable, went to court and lost.

Knowing the outcome now I'd have just personally given the guy £1000 for his old bike. Wish my insurance company had. :chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

CT17 said:


> It's a big problem and only getting worse because the powers that be don't have the balls to sort it out. It's become a billion pound industry, and we are all funding it through our premiums.
> 
> One of my minibuses tapped the back of a motorbike (valued at £800) and broke the indicator stalk. Rider didn't fall off. While the claim was settled he incurred £42,000 in hire charges at just over £100 per day for a replacement motorbike from one of these claims companies.
> 
> ...


He needed to hire a bike for 420 days?!

They all but insist you take a hire car; it is a huge scam.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> Furtermore, NEVER accept the automatic renewal with Admiral - they are thieving barstewards!
> 
> Mine came in at £990 - armed with my quotes via CTM I eventually paid £556.50!
> 
> David


^ Yep, same kind of difference for me. One call later with the internet quote and they're back to reasonable.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

CT17 said:


> It's a big problem and only getting worse because the powers that be don't have the balls to sort it out. It's become a billion pound industry, and we are all funding it through our premiums.
> 
> One of my minibuses tapped the back of a motorbike (valued at £800) and broke the indicator stalk. Rider didn't fall off. While the claim was settled he incurred £42,000 in hire charges at just over £100 per day for a replacement motorbike from one of these claims companies.
> 
> ...


A mate got knocked off his bike driving in a bus lane in London and women pulls out and knocks him off. He was lucky as it happened outside a fire station, medical treatment was available 30 seconds later. He only had minor injuries, bruised ribs and a couple of cuts.

But the women's insurance company tried it on saying he was speeding etc, even though there were witnesses saying she pulled out. Got no idea why they thought they had a chance, 6 months later he won and got cash to replace his bike, a small amount personal unjury. I know for a fact, the legal costs and bike hire were in the tens of thousands and his bike was worth less than £2K. Some hot head lawyer trying to win a case that wasn't winable, who pays...us.


----------



## Lee35 (Nov 15, 2012)

The only downside with Admirals modifications cover is it only pays out a maximum of £500 over the cost of standard parts.


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is all very worrying. I'm with CCI and up for renewal next month. Had a great price I thought for the first year of ownership and a new policy so will wait with baited breath.

Is no claims discount worth nothing now? premiums should come down every year if we've been good not ruddy well go up!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Taff1275 said:


> Bad news this with CCI as my renewal is due Feb, does anybody have any recommendations for other companies for modified cars ??


Try Pace Ward!


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Any recommendations for an alternative to CCI? I've been with CCI for two years but want to add business cover and the insurer under my CCI cover will not offer terms.

I like the trackday cover facility with CCI and their attitude to mods - anyone know of any other similar policies available elsewhere?

Ta
Mick


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

Sinth said:


> Jesus! I'm with CCI atm and pay an already unreasonable 3k. Not looking forward to the renewal in August.


You guys have got it good.

I pay £5500 
43 Yrs old.
Clean License.
Full no claims.

Elephant insurance based it on the area i live in. Hounslow West London.

Tried to shop around, but never get a call back after it gets refered to the under writers.

I pay an extra £75 so i can use the car to travel to and from work.

Pay monthly which works out more than my house mortage payments.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Tariq said:


> You guys have got it good.
> 
> I pay £5500
> 43 Yrs old.
> ...


Bloody hell mate, that's outrageous. No way I'd pay that, I'd rather drive an old banger lol.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I paid £482 last year with CCI and renewed a couple of months back at £687 which I though was OK. To be honest, I almost wet myself with excitement when they first quoted me £482 as I'd been paying over £1200 with my previous insurer (put it through my business though). It seems to be a lottery.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

I ended up going with admiral for £645.A bit dearer than the £580 they quoted me a couple of months back but still half my renewal with CCI so happy enough.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

saucyboy said:


> Bloody hell mate, that's outrageous. No way I'd pay that, I'd rather drive an old banger lol.


I pay £900 on the company policy.
Otherwise it'd be around £3,500, and I'd consider selling it and getting a track toy.


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

CT17 said:


> I pay £900 on the company policy.
> Otherwise it'd be around £3,500, and I'd consider selling it and getting a track toy.


My company uses Axa for fleet insurance and will do it for £3500 ish any driver over 25 with a UK clean license held for 2 years min.

Conditions are that the car has to be in the company name, which makes it the second owner and/or has to been purchased by the company including having any finance or leasing in the company name.

Going to bell CCI in the morning as they sound reasonable compared to Elephant.

T


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Got my renewal today from CCI. Very pleased indeed. Less than last year. Under £500 which is impressive I thought. 

If your with them it's worth waiting to see what it comes out at before you jump ship.


----------



## pab888 (Jun 17, 2009)

Can anyone re commend an insurance company who is comfortable with a stage 4 upgrade?


----------



## PhilT246 (Nov 10, 2011)

Had this problem myself recently; CCI wanted just over £1000 with 8,000 mile limit and no business. The increase in price was explained as my commute to work requirement. Had a really good year with CCI and the track cover was great, but the mileage limitation was just too low. I like to use my car!!!

Spoke to Admiral, but the Canadian call center got confused when we went through the mods and refused to quote.

Ended up going with Zenith Insure who have some negative ratings, but came in at £645 for 12k miles a year with business use.

Will try CCI next year to see if Aviva are more lenient.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

CCI are part of AVIVA?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

CT17 said:


> CCI are part of AVIVA?


No they are a broker but the policy is underwritten by Aviva - perverse given they wont even quote me for less than £1500 whereas CCI is half!!

David


----------



## bones (Jun 7, 2012)

sumo69 said:


> No they are a broker but the policy is underwritten by Aviva - perverse given they wont even quote me for less than £1500 whereas CCI is half!!
> 
> David


Total nuts - Im with CCI and Aviva wouldnt even give me a quote direct! Explain that one.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Anders_R35 said:


> Insurance companies will continue charge more money until the government steps in with some sort of regulation to help ensure costs incured during a claim are reasonable.
> 
> For example when my next door neighbour dinked my Scoob, my insurance claim handler where happy to arrange a hire car and asked if I wanted a 'like for like' car. This was to be arranged through a 'partner' company and when I looked in to it, the same directors owned claims handling company and the hire car company.
> Anders


There is also competition theory. When CCI increased my insurance by 50% at renewal with no claims by myself and adjusted the usage policy, I sourced a better deal from Adrian Flux, who cover modded cars and offer track day insurance.

The insurer can hike the price at renewal, but we are not usually compelled to buy. In CCI's case they lost the business. No profit in that at all for them from me & CCI lose by not winning my repeat business. Unfortunately sometimes we can't find a better price and end up paying more for the same product again. I imagine we've all had that happen at one time or another.

I agree that false or fraudulent claims should be rejected also take the view that 'like-for-like' is fully justifiable when safe continued use of the damaged vehicle is not possible; I can see why the claim's handler chose the most profitable business model but I fully agree that a "fair norm" for reasonable costs should be imposed and widely publicised, so that when this is exceeded the insurer can refuse and the claimant must justify why additional cost was incurred; but really I'd prefer for the claims handler to be obligated to cover costs in excess of the fair norm then it just simply would not happen.

That said, for me if another person damages another person's car by their own error, then the victim should not be inconvenienced simply to boost the insurer's profit margin. They are in business and take the risk; when the risk occurs they must pay. The insurers are happy to take profit, they should also accept their genuine loss philosophically.

The person the insurer should be penalising is the 'at fault' insured who's own carelessness caused the loss. Unfortunately, this is where competition theory works against the consumer, as the at fault individual is usually able to take their business elsewhere for a cheaper price thus the overall cost is spread across the customer base.

If there was a clear additional financial surcharge across all insurers for drivers who are 'at fault' in an accident that was paid to the insurer, I'm sure we'd all take more care to avoid mistakes and lessen the cost burden over time. I'd keep that surcharge distinct from the premium and still encourage competition on price for the basic product.

However, the insurance industry does not seem to lose out, as it appears to me to operate a virtual cartel to raise industry wide prices to ensure their profits whenever claims rise. Without industry wide cooperation for price rises, the market could be cornered by the cheaper firms. Thus to me the market is distorted. However, if the insurers are free to do it, I can't blame them. That's good business in a system where purchase is compulsory for all drivers. Exactly the same as the claim handler maximising their position too.

As such my sympathy for the insurance business only runs so far. It is very profitable for very little effort and British industry certainly has been guilty of wholesale mis-selling of their financial 'products' in recent times: pensions, endowments and PPI spring to mind.


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

There is a lot of corruption in the industry which the consumer ultimately has to pay for. I had to make a claim for the first time in 17 years last year when a lady decided she had to turn right at all costs regardless if there was a car on her right or not with resulting damage to my door - I couldn't believe how the insurance "game" had moved on.

First of all my insurance company appeared to have no interest at all in apportioning blame on the at fault driver with a load of BS about well no witnesses so probably 50/50 despite the lady describing (thankfully) exactly what happened. I gave that some time with no progress. The body shop that I was pushed in the direction of by my HPC as "they had a load of experience with GTR's" were continuously urging me to go with a no win no fee type company from the beginning "so that I could get a like for like car".

I had a recording of the at fault driver saying what she had done on my work phone. Still my insurance company had no interest and were telling me 50/50. So I went with the no win no fee people because I wasn't going to roll over and say yes I accept I was to blame partly by being on the road and they sounded more interested and more competent plus they were offering the like for like car.

Then I started to understand the whole scam. The body shop get a back hander for the referral and seem to be able to make up a lot more stuff than normal eg special part needed from Japan and ensuing storage fees, new wheels needed (why?) etc etc. I guess the dealer get something for the referral too. Then the does your neck hurt...no, well it will and the (practically) coaching lesson. No thanks my neck is fine...but it could be worth 1-2kGBP...it's fine thanks...

Then the hire car arrives and surprise surprise the rental company has the same name as the no win no fee company and guess what - regardless of whether you are eventually found to be at fault or not you will never need to pay a penny for the hire car...why...because the rental is fully insured for that event...hate to imagine the fully built up rental fee and clearly in their interest to rent to you as long as possible as it is for the body shop to store the car.

To then cut a long story short after multiple screw ups by the body shop I needed 4 new wheels and a brake caliper for damage to one door...I thought they can't be charging the insurance company for this, no way. Then I got a phone call months later from a puzzled girl working for the no win no fee company asking me why I needed 4 wheels. After I let her know as I didn't particularly want to be part of an insurance fraud she thanked me and said normally people can't remember that far back and are very vague...ie they normally get away with it?!?!? It also confirmed my suspicion that they had swapped the brake caliper with someone else because she didn't ask me why I needed a new one of those LOL....shocking!


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

My renewal form CCI just came through and its gone up by 25% to just over £2k..

I refuse to pay that for car insurance so if i cant get any cheaper then the car will have to go :nervous:

Will try admiral etc


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

My renewal quote came from CCI a few days ago. I htink I paid around £1,100 last time. The quote was £1,840. Needless to say I'll be looking around. Aviva have obviously decided they no longer want my business.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Mick, I think they've decided they dont want any of our business given the absurd jump in premiums.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

S14 said:


> My renewal form CCI just came through and its gone up by 25% to just over £2k..
> 
> I refuse to pay that for car insurance so if i cant get any cheaper then the car will have to go :nervous:
> 
> Will try admiral etc


I went with admiral and it was exactly half what my renewal was with CCI and the cheapest I could find.Make sure you try all the comparrison sites as the quotes they give you can differ quite a bit from the same insurers.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Well i am not sure what the fuss is all about. I just got a quote from CCI for my GTR (Stage 4.5 710hp which it will be in a few weeks), fully comp for me and the wife, including 5 track days two of which can be in Europe, and commuting extra apparently, for £892 i did take the maximum optional excess of £1000, but it still seems pretty good to me !


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I am with Admiral and it's sensible.
But then I usually try to avoid Avivia/Norwich Union as in my experience they are sensible for a bit and then go mad, hiking premiums right up.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

You have me worried now.


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Well i am not sure what the fuss is all about. I just got a quote from CCI for my GTR (Stage 4.5 710hp which it will be in a few weeks), fully comp for me and the wife, including 5 track days two of which can be in Europe, and commuting extra apparently, for £892 i did take the maximum optional excess of £1000, but it still seems pretty good to me !


I think most of the fuss is related to renewals rather than new business..they do tend to give very good quotes for new customers, but come renewal time....


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If renewal looks bad, I think I might be forced to revert to admiral and reduce the power output to within the levels they provide for.

there's no restriction on torque iirc?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> If renewal looks bad, I think I might be forced to revert to admiral and reduce the power output to within the levels they provide for.
> 
> there's no restriction on torque iirc?


With the car and tuning costing (guesswork) 80k a few hundred extra on insurance isn't going to be an issue really I'd have thought.

I know nobody likes paying more for insurance than they have too, but when you do fairly major modifications to the power output...


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Admiral were going to charge me £760 but cant cover track days so 895 with 5 track days seems very good. I also talked to Adrian Flux, but they couldnt find anyone to cover the car at all at that power !


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Some crazy prices being mentioned : ( I'm paying some where around £620 at the mo but am due to re new at the end of next month. Currently with Admiral and no doubt the quote will be silly.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

CT17, you are quite right.

It's the principal of a price hike that bothers me, especially given the limited mileage, increase in age, extension of history with car in state of tune. etc.

I wonder if turning 35 makes a difference.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

best thing to do with admiral come renewal time is to start a new quote on the internet but put your next door neighbours address down and change your name by 1 letter and birthday by 1 day. Then when it comes out miles cheaper than the renewal price tell them and demand they match it. Worked a treat for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

When I got my quote online from admiral (who were the cheapest) there was about three others quotes that were within £10-£20 of each other,Admirals sister company Elephant being one of them.This has always been the case whenever I have applied for quotes online for various cars.
Come renewal time if Admiral send me a silly renewal quote I will just go with one of the others,assuming the quotes are still competitive.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> CT17, you are quite right.
> 
> It's the principal of a price hike that bothers me, especially given the limited mileage, increase in age, extension of history with car in state of tune. etc.
> 
> I wonder if turning 35 makes a difference.


Yes, it's the principle with me too Adam.
At least when you spend money on the car you feel like you are actually getting something for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lee35 (Nov 15, 2012)

CT17 said:


> With the car and tuning costing (guesswork) 80k a few hundred extra on insurance isn't going to be an issue really I'd have thought.
> 
> I know nobody likes paying more for insurance than they have too, but when you do fairly major modifications to the power output...


If you do big mods you have got to go with someone like CCI as Admirals modifications cover only pays out a maximum of £500 over the cost of standard parts.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I suspect they may be wising up to what they are insuring, lol.

They are a motor sports insurer predominantly.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes I'm with Admiral good quote circa £700


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey folks need some advice, so got the CCI quote (yep what a joke, doubled in price) so looking round does admiral do stage 4? can you add than on the internet or do you have phone them? any other recommendation?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I thought admiral would only do up to a 25% increase over stock for bhp. 620bhp (stage IV) vs a stock 485bhp is about a 27% increase. In reality this is fuk all but on paper they might not want to unsure it. Best to give them a call I would say.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Who is the insurer of choice for stage 5 or greater?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

SamboGrove said:


> I thought admiral would only do up to a 25% increase over stock for bhp. 620bhp (stage IV) vs a stock 485bhp is about a 27% increase. In reality this is fuk all but on paper they might not want to unsure it. Best to give them a call I would say.


Stock is now 550 so a stage 4 should be ok with their percentage increase.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

barry P. said:


> Stock is now 550 so a stage 4 should be ok with their percentage increase.


Yeah but surely they would take into account the model year of your car and go from that, not what the newest model is running.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Zenith starting price 600 quid  over a grand what a joke!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Considered zenith but not sure what they'll do with mods etc.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

How about some of the ones GTROC associated on here? Adrian Flux/Sky & Greenlight?


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Admiral with all mods declared on a 26% + policy are doing it for £852  



tin said:


> How about some of the ones GTROC associated on here? Adrian Flux/Sky & Greenlight?


Yep going to give Sky a try on Monday.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

How do you get admiral to quote on a 26% + policy?


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

After reading all the scare stories on here about CCI Insurance prices jumping through the roof I paniced big time!

I insured last year(end of Feb) with CCI and was sub £500.

So I phoned and asked for Richard Wass and, despite him now being in the comercial section, he bothered to drop what he was doing to take my call and answer my many questions.

I have to say he is a top bloke and so helpful. 

Anyway, upshot is that Aviva have changed the rules somewhat since last year, in that last year commuting to and from work was thrown in for free and this year now attracts a 50% addition to the premium. Understandable as it is usually rush hour both ways for most.(I don't use mine as a daily driver, weekend summer toy only)

So after going through all the criteria, the upshot is a modest £36 increase, unless anything changes between now and renewal date.

Overall not bad considering what we drive I think. So I would take the time to talk your requirements through with CCI and exclude anything you don't need.

Many thanks Richard for your time mate.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Satan said:


> After reading all the scare stories on here about CCI Insurance prices jumping through the roof I paniced big time!
> 
> I insured last year(end of Feb) with CCI and was sub £500.
> 
> ...


Nice one mate. I dont use mine for work so will do this to keep the price down.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

I dont use mine for work.Im in the building trade and drive a van each day for work.This was made very clear to them yet min still increased by over £500.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Nedzilla said:


> I dont use mine for work.Im in the building trade and drive a van each day for work.This was made very clear to them yet min still increased by over £500.


Are you saying that you told them this fact now, at last renewal, and still the renewal cost went up £500?

Like I said, I didn't need it either but because it was free, CCI added to help. Now there is a 50% loading, but if you had it last year (requested or not) no insurance company can just remove it without you asking. 

Have you asked what has caused the jump and what was the reason(s)?


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

I was with CCI for a couple of years.I insured an M3 with them before the GTR.First year with the M3 was a good price as was the first year with the GTR.I have never used my car for any work purposes at all and this was still the case at my last renewal when the price went through the roof.

I was told that they have changed the way they 'rate' the cars for premiums and this is now mainly based on the power of the car and as the GTR is a very powerful car it has suffered more than most.

Im sure there are many other owners who have posted in this thread who dont use their car for work and have suffered a massive increase in their premium by CCI.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Interesting topic, I'm with Admiral and on a stock 09 insured for around £680 fully comp, so for me to take it to stage 2 any ideas ?.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

spiceykam said:


> Interesting topic, I'm with Admiral and on a stock 09 insured for around £680 fully comp, so for me to take it to stage 2 any ideas ?.


Won't be a lot.

Plus assuming you're a bloke then premiums should have come down a bit since the new year and they can't take gender into account. I've you're a lady then sorry!


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> How do you get admiral to quote on a 26% + policy?


Rang them up and they said they would only quote in certain situation, however Zenith said they do 1-10%, 11-25% and 26% on case per case bases. I'm tempted to go for 11-25 as it would mean running the car at 606ish hp which tbh is no major for me its not like its going to be slow as the torque will say the same, and for a sub £600 quote (got it a bit cheaper because I added the wife) I'm very happy!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> Won't be a lot.
> 
> Plus assuming you're a bloke then premiums should have come down a bit since the new year and they can't take gender into account. I've you're a lady then sorry!


Wishful thinking, I think they will take the ladies policies up rather than gents down


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> Wishful thinking, I think they will take the ladies policies up rather than gents down


I read somewhere that blokes policies have gone down an average of 11% and women's have gone up by 19%.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

SamboGrove said:


> I read somewhere that blokes policies have gone down an average of 11% and women's have gone up by 19%.


That would be great, I suppose it makes sense to meet in the middle somewhere.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

rob wild said:


> Rang them up and they said they would only quote in certain situation, however Zenith said they do 1-10%, 11-25% and 26% on case per case bases. I'm tempted to go for 11-25 as it would mean running the car at 606ish hp which tbh is no major for me its not like its going to be slow as the torque will say the same, and for a sub £600 quote (got it a bit cheaper because I added the wife) I'm very happy!


I presume you meant 26%-upwards rather than bang on 26%? 
Good to know there is at least another broker who will quote on a more potent GT-R.

Do they cover track days like CCI?


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

my renewal went up by 50% as well with CCI. Haggled with them, managed to bring it down on limited miles. Found cheaper quotes elsewhere but decided to stick with them due to track day cover.


----------



## EA74GTR (Sep 13, 2010)

545 Admiral

38, surrey, Middlesex. Limited mileage.


----------



## nova5 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Guesstimate*

How much are people paying (roughly) for insurance on 750 horse, if you're 40ish and are happy with 6k miles per year?


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

A little off-topic as I don't have a GT-R as yet (read my last sob story post), but I am currently insured with CCI with the Atom, up for renewal in 2 weeks...

My renewal premium has more than doubled to £1400, safe to say I'll not be renewing with them (flux are coming in at £600 something).

So, it's not just you guys that are getting hammered by CCI - if that helps :chuckle:


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just had my renewal through the post, pleasantly surprised as it has only gone up by £100, better give them a call to see what my 1000R insurance is going to cost me though


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

oh dear my CCI policy renewal has went up by almost £1000 and i only drive it 6 months a year with limited miles..

best give them a call as no claims or accidents.


----------

